# Where is idle control valve ?



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Does anyone know where the idle control valve is ? (E36M3) :eeps:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

On most cars it would be on/near the throttle body. If this is a euro E36M3 with the 6 throttles, I don't know where it would be.


----------

